# Is it possible



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

So this is gonna sound nuts but..

is it possible to be fat and still kinda in shape?

It kinda sucks. I work on a farm so doing farm work is no problem. I can bike 10 miles and barely break a sweat. I don't want to be a size 6 but I wouldn't mind being a size 12. :/

End rant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

How fat? Are you solid, or jiggly? If you're solid, a lot of that is muscle underneath whatever fat you're carrying.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

My stomach has some jiggly but mostly everything is solid. Legs are solid til you get to meh rump. I wish this stomach jiggly would go. 

I'm doin alright compared to my family's genetic disposition of being more on the obese side. 50%german 25% English 25% Irish in where my ancestors came from. My moms side were share croppers and my dads side comes from royalty and horse folk. 

It just is annoying some times
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm in the same boat, except my ancestry is 25% Irish, 25% German, 25% British, and 25% Czech. So yeah, peasant plumpness runs in my family too!


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

It just doesn't make sense to me how we can work so hard and weigh so much. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

when I was younger, fat an active, I could outwork any of my skinny-minny friends. Remember, it's like for them carrying around a ?lb backpack (fill in the # of lbs. you are overweight) all day long.

I used to play badminton with these tiny Chinese girls. I held my own, while carrying a 50 lb backpack of fat. However, I have t admit that now, this is coming back to roost in the form of trashed out knees. 
you cannot escape the toll of obestiy.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Eh, I also have mentalpause going against me too! My metabolism was never the highest, but now that I'm older I think it's come to a dead stop!


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh I know that. 20 with arthritis. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

One of my doctors once told me that if you want to lose weight you need to up your exercise (past your usual routine). It could be your body is so used to your routine, so if you wanted to lose weight then you would need to try something different. And basically even if you have a very physical job, you can't count it towards your exercise. 

Do you break a sweat walking/jogging through the sand? Or climbing multiple staircases?

Your body might just need a break in routine to get slimmer and break a sweat.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I believe that yes, you can be obese and fit. I can keep up with the average person even though I am usually twice their weight.

You definitely sound like you're in the same boat as me. I'm 260lbs with jiggly arms (I call them 'turkey wings'), a half solid half jiggly belly, jiggly thighs and rock solid lower legs. We're also the same in the fact that we don't want to be tiny, just smaller. My goal weight is 170lbs, even though according to society I'd still be overweight by 15 lbs.

Try throwing a bit of extra exercise into your days, a sort that you wouldn't usually do. I've done that lately, and already lost almost 4lbs in like, a week!


----------



## itsjustme (Feb 11, 2013)

MissColors said:


> So this is gonna sound nuts but..
> 
> is it possible to be fat and still kinda in shape?
> 
> ...


 
Don't know if this is of any help for an answer, but I was told by a couple doctors who specialize in the weight loss surgeries that a 250 pound athletic muscled football player is totally different than a 250 pound non-active person. That you can not go on size and weight of person to determine if they are 'in shape' or even healthy? 

You have to also take into account a person's activity level and several other things.


----------



## smarties (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes, you can be fit and "fat" at the same time. I have weighed 200 lbs and was a size 16. I would rollerblade and bike in addition to the farm work I did. 
I would look in to your diet, are you eating a lot of white bread, etc.? I had to cut out white bread and eat more healthy and yes, up my exercise to get down to 150 lbs.


----------



## smarties (Feb 13, 2013)

I am also mostly from English/Welsh descent.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Cowboys dream said exactly what my Dr. has told me. I'm not obese (now anyway, I have been though) but am a far cry from thin. I'm 5'6" & currently weigh 162 and wear a sz 11, working to get back to 130ish. She told me that as active as I am I will really have to ramp it up to lose. I eat sensibly and am doing P90x daily and running an hour on the eliptical every other day in addition to the regular physical demands of running a farm & a dozen nags to take care of. I've noticed clothes starting to fit better and I'm super excited that the backs of my arms are tightening up, adios lunch lady arms! I ordered a resistance parachute and plan to start running suicides/wind sprints in the indoor, pretty sure that's going to suck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I am overweight(doctor said i'm close to obese which you wouldn't know to look at me) and I am in decent shape. I can muck out 16 box stalls in 2 hours and not break a sweat and I am insanely obsessive about stalls looking perfect. I can lug water by hand to 10 paddocks through the snow. I can be on my feet running around teaching for hours a day, walk the cross country course 6 times over without being winded, ride 3 horses a day and the list goes on. Yet I have this god awful belly jiggle that makes me never want to sit trot and I look like a beached whale when I sit down. 

Now all that said. I am 3 weeks into doing the Visalus diet. Which is two very yummy home made shakes with a protein powder added every day. They keep me full and help give me energy. I have lost 10lbs on it so far. 

I have no desire to be a size zero but am determined to get down to at least a size 6. My goal is 30 more pounds. Ideally id love 40 more but i'll take 30 lol. I am starting the gym next Friday(when membership kicks in) and will be going every day at lunch as the gym is next door to work.

I refuse to give up this time. The Visalus is very yummy and very healthy. My doctor was the one who suggested it and its awesome. I am using the GNC version called Promisil. Visalus is $100 a month, Promisil(which has better proteins) is $35 a month. I do half a cup vanilla yogurt, half a cup almond milk and one cup of berries with a scoop of the powder. Blend and drink and its delicious and keeps you feeling satisfied and full. I do one for breakfast and one for lunch then have my supper. If I have the urge to snack I munch on almonds, clemintines or grapes.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

You ladies are definitely more in shape than I am at 5'4" and 130lbs. I am at a desk job all day.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

aldebono said:


> You ladies are definitely more in shape than I am at 5'4" and 130lbs. I am at a desk job all day.


I am 5'2 and weigh more then you(refuse to disclose the number lol) and I work a desk job all day. So I feel your pain.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm 5' and...well...let's just say between 185 and 200 lbs  According to all charts and doctors I am "obese". I used quotations because I LOOK like I'm 150 lbs at the most and you can see/feel my bones in 90% of my body. 

Muscle and bone weighs more than fat according to a scale and that is the number that people go by. I have maybe 30 lbs of fat on me that I want to come off, but if I lose much more than that I don't think I would look right for my body shape and condition.

I am just starting to learn that for active (horse people/athletes) people...scales really do lie! I can out work and out exercise someone who is an "ideal weight" for their height and go on to do much more afterwards before I break a good sweat or get winded...everyone at work asks me how I have the life I do because they would be asleep 24/7 trying to keep up


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> I refuse to give up this time. The Visalus is very yummy and very healthy. My doctor was the one who suggested it and its awesome. I am using the GNC version called Promisil. Visalus is $100 a month, Promisil(which has better proteins) is $35 a month. I do half a cup vanilla yogurt, half a cup almond milk and one cup of berries with a scoop of the powder. Blend and drink and its delicious and keeps you feeling satisfied and full. I do one for breakfast and one for lunch then have my supper. If I have the urge to snack I munch on almonds, clemintines or grapes.


I've been looking into Visalus and Sensa because the Dr. recommended replacing lunch with a shake with doing the p90x to see faster results. Think I'll go to GNC today for the cheaper version, thanks for sharing that NB!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

pshh...guys don't like skinny girls who cares?! My significant other prefers me at 140 rather than when I was 115-skin and bone-


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I've been looking into Visalus and Sensa because the Dr. recommended replacing lunch with a shake with doing the p90x to see faster results. Think I'll go to GNC today for the cheaper version, thanks for sharing that NB!


No problem! Its not exactly the same as Visalus but its pretty darn close. It has better proteins in it. I have been having great luck with it so hey, why not! lol. I just don't have $100 a month for Visalus when I can get almost the same for $30 and still have similar results. The biggest part is replacing cows milk with Almond milk. Cows milk has to much fat and not enough of the good stuff. Almond milk is awesome and it tasts really good. Plus you don't get the drunk on milk feeling. I was finding it really bitter with regular milk and made me feel sick. Once I replaced it I got better results and didn't feel sick. Promasil(don't know why I keep spelling it promisil)

http://www.gnc.com/search/index.jsp...&origkw=promasil&f=Taxonomy/GNC/11926105&sr=1


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

xlionesss said:


> pshh...guys don't like skinny girls who cares?! My significant other prefers me at 140 rather than when I was 115-skin and bone-


Skinny is now "Out". 

The new "In" look is muscled up and no curves looking like a middle school boy. But still with a butt and boobs. 

When the looks rolls back around to "Voluptuous", I will be ahead of the trend!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Well skinny girls who try way too hard to impress can kiss my fat jiggly love handles!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

aldebono said:


> When the looks rolls back around to "Voluptuous", I will be ahead of the trend!


I'm just waiting until Volupthreeous or maybe Volupfourous comes to be in fashion then I will be set


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I'm just waiting until Volupthreeous or maybe Volupfourous comes to be in fashion then I will be set


Pfft my Buddah Bellah takes that title... so pfft to you


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> No problem! Its not exactly the same as Visalus but its pretty darn close. It has better proteins in it. I have been having great luck with it so hey, why not! lol. I just don't have $100 a month for Visalus when I can get almost the same for $30 and still have similar results. The biggest part is replacing cows milk with Almond milk. Cows milk has to much fat and not enough of the good stuff. Almond milk is awesome and it tasts really good. Plus you don't get the drunk on milk feeling. I was finding it really bitter with regular milk and made me feel sick. Once I replaced it I got better results and didn't feel sick. Promasil(don't know why I keep spelling it promisil)
> 
> GNC - Search Results


What flavour are you using?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

xxdanioo said:


> What flavour are you using?


I use strawberry and vanilla and switch back and forth. I love the strawberry with vanilla yogurt, vanilla almond milk and add blueberries and strawberries. 

The vanilla flavour is awesome with vanilla yogurt/almond milk, banana and mangos. You can actually make them with anything.

My friend uses plain greek yogurt and almond milk with a bit of honey and bananas with the chocolate flavour. She said its like a chocolate milkshake.

Google protein shake reciepes and there are so many of them out there. But really you can make whatever shake you want or think will taste good and add the powder.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So you have two shakes and what else?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> So you have two shakes and what else?


Two shakes, one for breakfast, one for lunch then eat a healthy supper. Key is drinking lots of water. I do water with a shot of Mio in it to give it flavour. 

If you have the urge to snack make it something healthy like almonds, bananas, crackers etc..


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MMMmmm not sure about that then, currently on 6 small meals a day, hard to fit them all in, but do like the grazing lifestyle


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> MMMmmm not sure about that then, currently on 6 small meals a day, hard to fit them all in, but do like the grazing lifestyle


See thats why I can't do the meals. I really don't have time to do them. My doctor told me to try this, first time he has EVER agreed with a diet, and I am having great success.

I fell off the wagon over the weekend and last weekend. I felt bad but I just picked up and started again. I make my shakes at night now before I go to bed, keep them in the fridge and its much easier to keep up with them now.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

How long do these shakes keep you full for? I constantly feel hungry and on top of it, panic when I get too hungry and eat whatever is around.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

I have been doing a slim fast shake in the morning. And I really do think it keeps me fuller longer. I started going to the gym again on campus. And spring shall be here not soon enough and that means more riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

